# Any MUA in NE Ohio to give me some help?



## csuthetaphi (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello! I am looking to learn to be a MUA in the Cleveland area. I can't find any classes since makeup isn't a very big industry out here. Are there any artists out there willing to give some advice/instruction? I'm not even sure if this is an appropriate request, but I would love and appreciate any help!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi I'm from North East Ohio check into the Paul Mitchell Salon (The Ohio Academy) in Twinsburg, Regency in Akron, Then theirs a New one in Cuyahoga Falls. I wish I knew stuff closer to Cleveland also theirs an online program through Stratford, EPro, and a few others.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you, I will google search those. I am actually looking to sort of "apprentice" with a MUA.


----------

